# Self- Storage



## scallywags (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi
Can anyone please point us in the direction of a 'good, secure' self storage facility in Le Marche area of Italy, preferably near to Amandola please?


----------



## Melindalaar (Mar 10, 2015)

I don't believe that is a concept that has reached rural italy . The best you might find a rental of s lockup garage or workshop.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

scallywags said:


> Hi
> Can anyone please point us in the direction of a 'good, secure' self storage facility in Le Marche area of Italy, preferably near to Amandola please?


there are loads of empty factories in your area they will be glad to rent some space


----------



## scallywags (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank you. As we are not in Italy at the present time, can anyone help with storage/empty factory we will need dry and secure


----------



## Auto195 (Jan 4, 2016)

*Storage*



scallywags said:


> Thank you. As we are not in Italy at the present time, can anyone help with storage/empty factory we will need dry and secure


Good afternoon scallywags, I was just wondering if you were successful in identifying a premises for storage. A friend and I are looking for somewhere to keep two cars near to Pescara Airport for the weeks we are back in the UK.

Thanks
Auto


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Auto195 said:


> Good afternoon scallywags, I was just wondering if you were successful in identifying a premises for storage. A friend and I are looking for somewhere to keep two cars near to Pescara Airport for the weeks we are back in the UK.
> 
> Thanks
> Auto


ive sent you a pm


----------

